# vendre à la livre



## CSM-España

Buenas noches a todos: 
¿Qué significa aquí *à la livre*?

"[...] à l'abri du désordre administratif, on vendait _*à la livre*_ tout ce qu'on avait sous la main [...]."

¿Quiere decir algo así como que se vendía todo lo que se tenía a mano "alegremente", "con liberalidad", "descontroladamente"? Deduzco por el contexto que hay un matiz de descontrol por parte de las autoridades, por si puede servir.
Gracias adelantadas. ^^


----------



## swift

Hola:

No, no tiene nada que ver con "por libre"; más bien tiene que ver con la unidad de medida, la libra.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## CSM-España

Gracias, swift. Claro, qué tonta: en ese sentido, es _libre_, con _b_.
Entonces supongo que quiere decir algo así como "vender al peso", ¿no?


----------



## jprr

CSM-España said:


> Gracias, swift. Claro, qué tonta: en ese sentido, es _libre_, con _b_.
> Entonces supongo que quiere decir algo así como "vender al peso", ¿no?


Sí, vender al peso, ... y al por menor.


----------



## CSM-España

"Al por menor" también. Pues muchísimas gracias, jprr. ^^


----------



## suroeste

Hola todos !

Aparte que normalmente en Francia las cosas (legumbres...) siempre se venden al kilo... cuando algo se vende "à la livre" es para que no parezca demiasado caro 
A lo mejor (lo peor?) se puede tambien vender algo a los 100 gramos !!!

saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hasta no hace tanto, en Francia se usaba mucho lo de *la libre* como sinónimo de medio kilo.

Para el caso que nos ocupa, creo que es mejor decir *a peso* que _al por menor_. 

A menudo, se usa la expresión *vender a peso* en sentido figurado como menosprecio de algo:

- Deshazte de tu viejo coche, ¡véndelo a peso!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Interesante dato, Víctor. 

Conozco otra expresión, no sé si es regional: _al menudeo_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Conozco otra expresión, no sé si es regional: _al menudeo_.



En efecto, *swift*, es regional:



> *menudear*.
> (De menudo).
> 1. tr. Hacer y ejecutar algo muchas veces, repetidamente, con frecuencia.
> *2. tr. Méx. Vender al por menor.*


----------



## swift

Ah no pero eso es confundir merino con marino. 

Una cosa es *"menudear"*, verbo transitivo usado en México, y otra vender *"al menudeo"*. Uno es verbo, el otro locución adverbial.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por supuesto, pero es que *menudeo *es la acción de *menudear*, siendo *al menudeo* la acción de vender al por menor .


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hasta no hace tanto, en Francia se usaba mucho lo de *la libre* como sinónimo de medio kilo.
> 
> Para el caso que nos ocupa, creo que es mejor decir *a peso* que _al por menor_.
> 
> A menudo, se usa la expresión *vender a peso* en sentido figurado como menosprecio de algo:
> 
> - Deshazte de tu viejo coche, ¡véndelo a peso!


Ici, _pour ce que je comprends,_ il n'est pas question de "se débarrasser" à vil prix, bien au contraire.
Oui, la livre est (encore) utilisée dans le *commerce alimentaire de détail.*
Son utilisation en dehors de ce cadre est plus étonnante.
- Vendre de la vaisselle ou du tissus au poids se fait très rarement. Normalement on ne vend pas "tout" à la livre.
- Vendre à la tonne, c'est _aussi _vendre au poids... mais le cadre auquel cela renvoie est totalement différent.


----------



## suroeste

Bonjour à tous,

je n'ai jamais dit que la livre en tant qu'unité de mesure n'était plus utilisée en France, mais que les prix n'étaient généralement pas affichés à la livre mais au kilo.

ma remarque suivante rejoins tout à fait celle de jprr : je ne pense pas non plus que "vendre à la livre" puisse se comprendre vendre à vil prix, bien au contraire...

Bon bout d'an à tous


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> Ici, _pour ce que je comprends,_ il n'est pas question de "se débarrasser" à vil prix, bien au contraire.





CSM-España said:


> "[...] à l'abri du désordre administratif, on vendait _*à la livre*_ tout ce qu'on avait sous la main [...]."



Dans cette phrase, ce qui, à mon avis, confirme une certaine volonté de se débarrasser "à vil prix" des biens est la proposition *tout ce qu'on avait sous la main*. L'expression "à la livre" s'oppose à celle de "à l'unité".

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai proposé *vender a peso* qui, dans ce cas-ci rend bien l'idée de brader tout ce qu'on avait sous la main.


----------



## jprr

jejeje... Tu as peut-être raison Victor... question de lecture et de contexte.
Vendre "*à l'abri du désordre administratif,*" [...] "*à la livre*" me fait plus penser à "trafiquer" qu'à "liquider" (dans ce cas on vend en plus grosses quantités, non?).

*CSM-España* ? si tu nous expliquais un peu plus la situation ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
D'accord avec Víctor, que je salue (les autres aussi!)
La livre est une ancienne unité de poids (comme la *libra *espagnole, d'ailleurs) bien antérieure au kilo et qui a donné naissance à plusieurs expressions dont quelques unes ont survécu comme:
Vendre à la livre qui signifie *vendre au poids* (Le Littré).
Voyez cet exemple tiré de Boileau, dans lequel il emploie cette expression avec une certaine charge satirique:
_Combien, pour quelques mois, ont vu fleurir leur livre , 
Dont les vers en paquet se vendent à la livre_ ! 
*Vender al peso ou a peso* ont ce même sens mais sans cette ironie sous-jacente, me semble-t-il, que l'on retrouve dans le texte français qui nous est soumis.
Bonne année à tous.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Como dice J-P, todo es una cuestión de lectura. Para mí, "tout ce qu'on avait sous la main" traduce el oportunismo: cuanta cosa se tenía a mano, se vendía.

Un saludo a todos y cada uno, y un saludo especial a Gurb por habernos traído a Boileau .


J.


----------



## CSM-España

jprr said:


> *CSM-España* ? si tu nous expliquais un peu plus la situation ?



¡Muy interesantes todos los comentarios, gracias!
Bueno, el contexto, reproducido un poco más ampliamente, es el siguiente:



> Sous prétexte de livraisons de parchemins faites à l'artillerie [...] et à l'abri du désordre administratif, on vendait *à la livre* tout ce qu'on avait sous la main, et les relieurs, les batteurs d'or, les ébénistes, tous les métiers enfin s'approvisionnèrent dans les archives de l'État et des municipalités, comme à la foire au parchemin. Même après le rétablissement de l'ordre, et jusqu'en pleine Restauration, les archives départamentales firent des livraisons aux arsenaux, et les préfets affichèrent des ventes en bloc, de _parchemins inutiles_.



Se trata de un libro sobre bibliofilia de 1899 y, en el pasaje en el que se inserta esa nota, nos habla de la pérdida innumerable de valiosísimo material de los archivos públicos y otras vías de destrucción de libros.
Ah, interesantes los matices de "traficar" y "oportunismo" de jprr y swift. Yo creo que, por un lado, aprovechando el desorden propiciado por la guerra y, por otro, dada la ignorancia general en aquella época sobre el valor de esas antigüedades y la importancia de conservarlas, los funcionarios hallaron una fuente de ingresos en la venta ¿al peso? o ¿por lotes? de los manuscritos, como si fuera vulgar mercancía. Creo que esa debe de ser más o menos la idea, aunque no acierto con el matiz. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se trata de vender al peso, como te lo han indicado.

Aquí te dejo la definición del Littré a la que alude GURB:





> *Livre*
> Ancienne unité de poids en France, mais unité très mal déterminée puisqu'elle variait, selon les provinces, de 380 à 552 grammes ; de plus, la division n'était pas partout la même : à Paris, elle se divisait en 16 onces ; dans l'Ain, elle en valait 18 ; à Lyon, elle n'en valait que 12.
> 
> *Vendre à la livre*, vendre au poids (Sigue el ejemplo de Boileau ya citado)
> Littré


Creo que en español también si dices que los manuscritos se venden al peso, queda clara la idea de que se venden como cualquier mercancia, *a precio de papel*, sin que nadie (salvo el comprador, que debía de ponerse las botas entonces) reparara en el valor real de estos documentos.

Quizás te pueda valer también para demostrar la ironía del caso: *vender a granel*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CSM-España

Magnífico, Gévy. Muchísimas gracias. ^^


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> *vender a granel*.



Sacado de El juego del Ángel de Carlos Ruiz Zafón (capítulo 15):

... el despacho de Barrido, que estaba decorado como la cámara de un canciller de opereta, con profusión de alfombras [...] y tomos encuadernados en piel y *adquiridos a grane*l que, por lo que podía imaginar, debían de estar en blanco.


----------



## CSM-España

Paquit& said:


> ... el despacho de Barrido, que estaba decorado como la cámara de un canciller de opereta, con profusión de alfombras [...] y tomos encuadernados en piel y *adquiridos a granel* que, por lo que podía imaginar, debían de estar en blanco.


Magnífico ejemplo, muy bien traído. ^^ Gracias, Paquit&.


----------

